# Very NICE !!!



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have had the 733 for over 10 years. It is the predecessor to the 734 with the only difference being 2 knives versus 3. This thing just keeps on working without ever giving me a problem.

As you probably know, this is a very loud machine. It is the loudest machine in my shop. I ALWAYS put on ear protection before I turn on this machine.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

Hearing protection is paramount with a small shop planer. I have the Ridgid 3 blade version and it too can give a glass-smooth cut-with new knives. I use maple mostly, which is harsh on blades. Clean your blades frequently and it will reduce heat, which lessens tooling life. I kinda wish i would have went with the DEwalt because of the way it locks the head. My Ridgid moves but i am a die-hard Ridgid guy.


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice review.
I too have the 733, 2 blade, DeWalt planer and have to admit it has been great. 
It is loud, but always wear safety and eye protection.
I've been very pleased with one exception; the analog board thickness scale was a waist of time. You simply cannot read it due to positioning and too small of scale lines. Worthless scale. 
Cut everything and anything with it, including osage orange and 150 yr. old tight grained Ohio oak from virgin forests.
Love it.


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had a 734 for about a year now and absolutely love it. This tool easily paid for itself in the first year by allowing me to buy rough vs dimensioned lumber at significantly reduced rates. Even with all the lumber I've run through it (walnut, mahogany, maple, poplar, alder, bass wood, oak), I'm still on the first set of knives and have never had any real tear out. Keep the tables aligned and virtually no snipe. Figure out how you're going to handle dust collection because this thing will make some chips.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Another vote for the 734. I have only experienced minimal snipe on really short pieces of wood (12" range). Usually I can't even see it unless I really look. I have the ends of each table about 1/8" higher than the plate under the cutter. I am happy I saved the money vs. the 735 and was able to buy the DeWalt table (Grizzly $109) which is nice if you don't want to make your own. Hooked up to my chip separator and dust collector I don't get any chips. The only negative I have found is that you have to remove the dust chute to fold the wing up. I put some thumb screws on the chute so it's easier to remove.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Here is a link to digital planer readout that will work great on your Dewalt. I use one on my planer and it is super accurate. I bought mine from this Amazon site for $44…they went up about $2 but still a great addition to your planer.

http://www.amazon.com/Wixey-WR510-Digital-Readout-Fractions/dp/B001PTGBSK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1271727556&sr=8-1


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Wixey on my table saw fence and the angle gauge. I'm very happy with their product and if I find that the planer readout would help me out, I'd buy it in an instant.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had the 734 for a year now and have put several hundred bdft of un-planed red oak through it. It still works great and provides a mirror finish to the wood. Where I am I save about 70 cent's/bdft by buying it unplaned. Heck you've still got to joint/plane lumber that is purchased planed. It just takes a few more swipes for unplaned, that's all.
Anyway, no issues, no snipe, long boards, short ones. I can't live without it in the shop. It's used at the start of all constructions.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice haul.
I recently bought the DeWalt 735 and am suitably impressed with it.
I made my own cart and designed it to be the same height as my Flat Master sander and the table saw. That way I can use them as outfeed tables if I do some really long stuff.
It doesn't need a head lock because of the design of the four post elevation system, so they say.
It does make a lot of chips, but with the combination of the built in chip ejection fan and my cyclone DC, I get NOTHING on the floor!
Loud is right. At some time in the future, when finances permit, I'd like to get the Shellix cutting head for it. Among it's fine assets, it reduces the noise very nicely.
Since I've found a nice source of roughsawn lumber locally, much of it with curly, rippley (is that a word?) hardwood, this machine will certainly become a workhorse in my shop.

Regards,
D


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I just happened to find this review. I have been to Lowe's a couple of times looking at the Dewalt 734. In addition, I carefully read the planer reviews in WOOD magazine. Thanks to all for sharing their comments on this planer. I will definitely buy one. Have some pecan wood to plane.


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I've been thinking about getting this one.

Dennis


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

i bought the 734 about 6 months ago and am very happy with mine,,, what are you calling a snipe? is that where the board dips at the end and you get a deeper cut on last couple inches of board?


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes Elmo that's snipe…....the scourge of the planer!


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you Don


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the 734, love it has no problems at all..


----------

